# Help identifying Elgin King



## Marvin (Jul 4, 2018)

My father found this old bike hanging in a barn. Guy didn't know much about it. Found an Elgin King head badge in the dirt underneath it. The bikes in pieces and he would like to rebuild it back to original. Anybody know what it is, how old, etc...?


----------



## shoe3 (Jul 4, 2018)

Marvin said:


> My father found this old bike hanging in a barn. Guy didn't know much about it. Found an Elgin King head badge in the dirt underneath it. The bikes in pieces and he would like to rebuild it back to original. Anybody know what it is, how old, etc...?



it could be elgin king. sold mail order. 1903-1916 era


----------



## Gordon (Jul 4, 2018)

Here is mine, Elgin King that I believe is about 1908 and sold by Sears and Roebuck.


----------



## Marvin (Jul 4, 2018)

Gordon said:


> Here is mine, Elgin King that I believe is about 1908 and sold by Sears and Roebuck.
> View attachment 833907



Nice bike, thanks for info


----------



## Marvin (Jul 4, 2018)

Gordon said:


> Here is mine, Elgin King that I believe is about 1908 and sold by Sears and Roebuck.
> View attachment 833907


----------



## Rambler (Jul 5, 2018)

Wow that poor front fork sure took a hard hit and looks like the frame is bent also.  Truth is may not be worth your trouble to salvage it. Nice seat though that's worth some money. Personally I'd invest my money in a bike more complete and with less damage to be perfectly honest, it would likely cost you fewer $$$ in the long run.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 5, 2018)

I have seen the chain ring identified as Rollfast with the detail of the clover leafs or 4 holes, between the holes is a notch or extension of the wedge shapes;.


----------

